# Godin Stadium 59



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I liked the look and specs of the Godin Session 59 T...The addition of the slightly modified ashtray bridge on a tele type guitar made more sense to me than the tremolo version. However, my wife said the colour was ugly (I'm quite colour blind)! Now they've released the Stadium 59 in Desert Green and tinted mahogany neck...SD 59 in the neck and Godin Cajun Custom in bridge. I like the uniqueness of this finish. Anyone playing a Session or session custom that can comment on the neck?


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I love to look of these guitars and have been curious to demo one for quite some time. Which colour didn't she like? Has she seen the coral burst? This thing is gorgeous! I've heard that the switching options are quite expansive and even include possibilities for out of phase pickups (no idea if that is true or not, but you would think that would make for some great stones sounds - minus a string of course )


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a Session Custom , The neck are a bit wider and thinner..with rolled edges,, Very comfortable , This how it feels to me ...


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

VanillaTrice said:


> I love to look of these guitars and have been curious to demo one for quite some time. Which colour didn't she like? Has she seen the coral burst? This thing is gorgeous! I've heard that the switching options are quite expansive and even include possibilities for out of phase pickups (no idea if that is true or not, but you would think that would make for some great stones sounds - minus a string of course )



It was the coral burst she didn't like, lol. I thought it was quite stunning.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mud_guy said:


> It was the coral burst she didn't like, lol. I thought it was quite stunning.


The Desert Green is worse. I've said it before and I'll say it again, green does not belong on a guitar. Green is for leaves and grass.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> The Desert Green is worse. I've said it before and I'll say it again, green does not belong on a guitar. Green is for leaves and grass.

















So, you're nor green with envy?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 150089
> View attachment 150097
> 
> 
> So, you're nor green with envy?


Nope. Remember my thread on ugly guitars? I think I had a few green ones (and blue ones) in there.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I actually REALLY like the look of the Desert Green one...like, REALLY like it.

Weird, that model isn't even listed on Godin's site...


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure how similar the necks are on Godins, but I have an Exit-22 which seems to be a similar looking neck (same headstock, anyway). It's a bit thin for my taste, but has the rolled edges and is one of the most comfortable necks I've played. In fact, it's my least expensive guitar, but maybe the best-made. The fit and finish on Godins is amazing. I only wish they made more left-handed models. That one in particular looks like something I'd play a ton. And don't worry about the colour. If you play well, the guitar will look cool.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I dig that Desert green finish, too. Guess I must have zero taste.

That bridge, though... love the retro, Tele vibe, but I prefer modern saddles for stability. Bet it plays like a champ. 

As I've said before, I prefer the old-school Godins that don't try to imitate classic Fender body profiles.... the LG and SD lines come to mind. And yeah, the Exit-22. I love those guitars for their sheer playing comfort. Right now I'm playing an old SDxt a lot, but the majority of my Godins are 24 3/4" scale.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like the guitar in question has been sold...did anybody here pull the trigger?


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

To bad about that guitar being scooped by another shopper, I liked the colour and the basic overall appearance of that guitar.

One time I was pondering on buying a Tele Custom made by Squire, rounded up the cash and she was sold by the next time that shop was open. I rolled up the wad of $20 bills, wrapped an elastic and hidden that bundle of bills in a Xmas decoration shelf house. Well one of my boys found that wad of bills, taken it to his mom, had some splaning to do.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the green one.


----------



## Blues for Cyclops (Dec 15, 2017)

I rented and played a regular session, not the ‘59, recently. The 12” radius felt very comfortable like my old artisan ST 1, 11 1-2”, but the bending wasn’t as easy as my other Godin lg which has 16” radius. Very comfortable player though nice guitars. .


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

First time I've noticed Godin reference this guitar and it still isn't even listed on their site.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956625439526608896


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I wonder if they'll make that Stadium '59 in a lefty. I'd probably buy that. I think I already know the answer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Desert Green is a nice colour.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the colour combination on the Godin is quite handsome. But it looks like it would be more at home in Ed Bickert's or Bill Frisell's hands than in Ritchie Kotzen's.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Holy shit! Just popped into L&M and they have one of these sitting right THERE, staring me in the face! So nice! Neck is really slick and definitely thinner than your average tele but, boy, is that green ever sharp looking with that darker neck.

I'm glad the amp room is busy because I might do a bad, bad thing otherwise...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Still loving mine!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Popped into the Edmonton South store (after the old Axe Music and Stang) to check things out and they had one of these on the used wall. It was priced so I asked a rep what they wanted for it and he disappeared for awhile. Oh boy...I needed to figure out what my "go in the doghouse" number would be. He came back a short while later and had a tag for it...$799... essentially 20% off the new price. Phewf, still above my number.

Still really nice for that price though...it was mint. Rep said it was returned because the owner couldn't get used to the Godin neck.


----------

